# New System Log - Project "Reaper"



## jed (Dec 2, 2012)

Decided to start a log for building my new system... Not going to be anything special as I'm not super tech savvy or anything.  Mostly pictures of the fresh components 

The new system will include:
RAM:  8 GB GSkill Sniper 1333
GPU:  Sapphire 7950 3GB
MoBo: Gigabyte 990
CPU: AMD 8350 x8 4.0 GHz
CPU Cooling: Corsair H60 Water
OS: Windows 7 Pro 64
Fans: 3x CoolerMaster 120x25 MM
HD: Current HD, 1 TB Seagate 'Cuda
PSU: Current PSU, 700W Antec
Case: Current Case, Antec 300 Black Steel

Also, a link to the thread I started for my overclocking journey.

*MEMORY*

First to come in the mail was some G Skill 2x4 GB Sniper 1333 RAMsticks.  These came in a simple plastic package, looking nice.  Opened up real easy and popped them right out.  These things are dead sexy and feel very solid.  Comes with a G.Skill badge you can see in the first pic.  












*FANS*

Ordered a 4-in-1 of Coolermaster 120x25mm fans for my Antec 300 Black Steel.  Currently only two of my five fan slots are used so I would like to fill in my front two and my side fan to cool the GPU better and get better overall airflow.  The fans came in a cute little box and got them from Amazon for cheap... Not much to say about them, they're fans.  They look nice and solid, and they're CMaster.  Got four for the price of one and a half, hell of a deal.  Looking forward to them keeping my rig cooler on those hot days.
















*CPU*

The AMD 8350 x8 4.0 GHz is a fine processor.  Comes in a nice metal tin and the processor is displayed in a little window in the tin.  Behind plastic, of course.  Tightly packed in there with the sink and manuals.  It's heavy and quality, just like AMD is known for.  It fit right in to my 990 MoBo like they were meant to be together.  

So far I've got her stable overclocked to 4.4 GHz but I've got a lot of work to do for this one.  Already acting up at 4.4 GHz so gonna have to do some serious tweaking.  Let the fun begin!





















*MOTHERBOARD*

If I had to be impressed most by the quality of only one item, it would be this  Gigabyte 990 motherboard.  Ho-lee crap.  This thing is so heavy and solid it feels like I could drop it off a ten story building and it'd still work.  They aren't kidding when they call this MoBo "ultra durable".  I have never been more impressed by a MoBo's quality!  Not to mention it looks pretty awesome with the dark greys and greens.  Fits well with my black GPU and RAM.
















*GPU*

This thing is a FREAK.  The Sapphire 7950 3GB is definitely the biggest and most beastly card I have ever laid eyes on... It's so big I almost had to upgrade from my Antec 300 Black Steel case, but I had about an inch of spare room.  Comes with two nice fans and some cool looking pipes and whatnot to keep it cool.  Plugged right into the PCI port on the mobo and it took up two slots on the backside of my case!  

This card was easy to OC right after I got everything installed.  Went to a 1095/1395 clock from the default 925/1250 just using ATI Overdrive.  Love hearing those dual fans wind up using manual fan control.  Got unstable (without voltage tweaking) around 1100/1400.  Heat was fine but it threw fits and would quit the driver or screw up the monitor.











Can you say "UPGRADE"?





*CPU COOLING*

I can't believe it takes a friggin creation like a Corsair H60 Water to keep modern day processors nice and cold.  When my dad and me upwrapped this box, we were speechless.  This thing looks like it could keep my lawn mower engine cold!  Nice, heavy duty radiator along with thick tubes (while unflexible) were some good signs of quality on this piece.  Came with thermal paste already on.  

The fan is nice as well and barely makes a sound.  It was a bitch fitting it in and the tubes definitely screw up some airflow inside the case, but my Antec is pretty small.  The fan wires definitely could have used another 2 inches to make it a comfortable and hassle-free fit, but we got it connected.  So far keeps my 8350 at around 16 degrees Celsius at idle.






*MISC*

Everything put together... Notice the tight squeeze for the GPU!





My brand new Electrify M took a dive as well... Eye for an eye I suppose.





Well that's basically it.  I'm not the most tech savvy person so I can just give you pics and my basic overview.  If anyone wants any info/pics or whatever, let me know.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 11, 2012)

So you got the new revision H60?


----------



## jed (Dec 11, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> So you got the new revision H60?



Yeah dude, I think that's the one you recommended to me.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 11, 2012)

jed said:


> Yeah dude, I think that's the one you recommended to me.



yeah it is. I also recommended you the GPU and motherboard haha


----------



## jed (Dec 11, 2012)

All good calls!  And basically you recommended the 8350, too..............

Uploading new pics to photobucket now.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 11, 2012)

jed said:


> All good calls!  And basically you recommended the 8350, too..............
> 
> Uploading new pics to photobucket now.



How did Prime95 go last night? Was it still running fine when you got up and checked?


----------



## jed (Dec 11, 2012)

No... Check out the thread I started in the OC forum.  It's also linked in my first post up top here...

PC was running but my monitor showed just a black screen with the mouse pointer and it wouldn't move.  Had to force a reboot.  Looks like by the end it was only running on 3 cores but I don't know how to read Prime95 at all.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 11, 2012)

jed said:


> No... Check out the thread I started in the OC forum.  It's also linked in my first post up top here...
> 
> PC was running but my monitor showed just a black screen with the mouse pointer and it wouldn't move.  Had to force a reboot.  Looks like by the end it was only running on 3 cores but I don't know how to read Prime95 at all.



did you set it to stress all 8 threads?


----------



## jed (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes it starts with all 8.  I just ran it with some 'safe' clocks a few minutes ago and it already errored on the 8th core.  I'm doing something wrong for sure.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 11, 2012)

jed said:


> Yes it starts with all 8.  I just ran it with some 'safe' clocks a few minutes ago and it already errored on the 8th core.  I'm doing something wrong for sure.



yeah. might need to mess with voltages, and memory stuff.


----------



## jed (Dec 11, 2012)

Added pics mate... And yeah let the fun begin!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 11, 2012)

looks pretty solid. lets see a picture of all of in the case. time for cable management critique 

Oh and about the phone, so much for Corning Gorilla Glass 2 lol.

And what Camera do you use. Seems like a pretty good one.


----------



## jed (Dec 11, 2012)

This is the best I got for you... No way in hell I'm opening that bugger again unless I need to.






Yeah the US Cellular guy told me it was durable because that's the #1 thing I asked for... "Oh yeah it's got the new gorilla glass".  Some kind of f***ing gorilla.

Camera is a Canon PowerShot SX130IS.  It's pretty sweet.  Pics woulda been a lot nicer if I had a nice background but I wasn't in the mood.  Just wanted to get er done.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 12, 2012)

Next thing you need is a case so you can do good cable management haha!


----------

